# New Laptop for around 40000/-



## CadCrazy (Jul 10, 2007)

One of my friend want to purchase a good laptop with 

core 2 duo
1 GB RAM 
80/120 gb HDD
14 or 15 inch screen
intel 3100 gfx

He want HP Only. So guys can you please suggest some model from HP with same config for around 40000/-

Thanks


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 10, 2007)

U cant get HP for ur budget!!! Approx. Rates u c here!! It is 40 days back!! (Add Service charge and VAT) approx 4K

*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk001.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk002.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk003.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk004.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk005.jpg

Ask him to extend the budget a little and go for DELL or Compaq! Acer also little cheaper but dont know abt service


----------



## Chirag (Jul 10, 2007)

You can go for Dell 1420.. Costs around 43k. Gr8 laptop.

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1420?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn

Core 2 Duo
1 GB Ram
120 GB HDD
Intel X3100


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 10, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> U cant get HP for ur budget!!! Approx. Rates u c here!! It is 40 days back!! (Add Service charge and VAT) approx 4K
> 
> *s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk001.jpg
> *s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk002.jpg
> ...



Nothing s opening. Please post again what you wana show.
ok if required he can extend his budget upto 5000/-
Now please please suggest me which HP MODEL is suitable because purchasing from DELL will take long time.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 11, 2007)

@chirag , thats a nice laptop....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 11, 2007)

+1 for Dell inspiron 1420


----------



## Chirag (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I would suggest not go with HP if his budget is 45k at max.

*HP Pavilion dv2400* 

Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium
1.73 GHz
1024 MB
160 GB
Lightscribe Super Multi DVD Writer (+/-R +/-RW) with Double Layer support
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
23.70 cm (L) x 33.40 cm (W) x 2.60 cm (min) H) / 3.90 cm (max) H
2.43 kg (5.33lbs)
WLAN 802.11 b/g

Cost: 48k + tax.

*Dell 1420*

1.6 GHz
1024 MB
120 GB (Free upgrade)
Dual DVD Writer
Intel X3100 or 8400gs (Dx10)

Cost: 44k at max.


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 11, 2007)

Inspiron 1420 is the cheapest C2D dell laptop among its series and also one of the best configuration. I will suggest you to extend some budget and go for it. Its 44 K max but if you can bargain with their salesman you can save more as Dell is trying to sell that model mostly this month (As they are providing brochure of that model with colorful design this month.) so you have a good chance to bargain with them. Call again and again untill you get a good salesman offering you a good price. I know a boy he brought 24 inch LCD which Dell costs 40 k  but he bargained at 33 K. He said You have to triy hard. You will definitely get some discount. Anyway that was high end product (24 inch LCD) so he coulld got some Rs. 7000 discount but I can say you can get at least Rs.1000 off definitely in this product even more lets see......


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 11, 2007)

me too  with  with  dell but its 14  inch  if it kk  then  just  go  ther and buy  and the best  thing is its  the technicai n is cming  to  your home  i  have a compaq brought a v6211 now  the thing is my  by  mistake made a wrong seeitng of  my  touch  now its working  now i  have to  go  them  rs 100 atleat  to  go  there and  a big line  and the thing is  me scared  that some will snatch  my  laptop its woth  rs40000 huge price for me soo  just  go  for dell


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 11, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Well I would suggest not go with HP if his budget is 45k at max.
> 
> *HP Pavilion dv2400*
> 
> ...



He duno want 160 gb, 120 gb is enough.Also no need of lightscribe drive.
Guys is there any way by which we can customize dv2400 .There s no customize option like DELL



			
				manoj_299 said:
			
		

> Inspiron 1420 is the cheapest C2D dell laptop among its series and also one of the best configuration. I will suggest you to extend some budget and go for it. Its 44 K max but if you can bargain with their salesman you can save more as Dell is trying to sell that       mostly this month (As they are providing brochure of that       with colorful design this month.) so you have a good chance to bargain with them. Call again and again untill you get a good salesman offering you a good price. I know a boy he brought 24 inch LCD which Dell costs 40 k  but he bargained at 33 K. He said You have to triy hard. You will definitely get some discount. Anyway that was high end product (24 inch LCD) so he coulld got some Rs. 7000 discount but I can say you can get at least Rs.1000 off definitely in this product even more lets see......



Thanks for info


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 11, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> me too  with  with  dell but its 14  inch  if it kk  then  just  go  ther and buy  and the best  thing is its  the technicai n is cming  to  your home  i  have a compaq brought a v6211 now  the thing is my  by  mistake made a wrong seeitng of  my  *touch  now *its working  now i  have to  go  them  rs 100 atleat  to  go  there and  a big line  and the thing is  me scared  that some will snatch  my  laptop its woth  rs40000 huge price for me soo  just  go  for dell



What is TOUCH NOW? What kind of features is this. I have heard somewhere but dont remember. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 11, 2007)

even i m also eyeing this model dv2400. 
the hp site quoted price is 46,990/= but that the mrp.
we can always bargain it out with the dealers.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 11, 2007)

But only downside is that dv2400 has GMA 950



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> even i m also eyeing this       dv2400.
> the hp site quoted price is 46,990/= but that the mrp.
> we can always bargain it out with the dealers.


its 47990/- on their website

how much will be the warranty not mentioned on their website


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 11, 2007)

The very important thing in the HP dv2400 laptop is
Processor is not Core2Duo and it is only!!! 

Intel® Pentium® _*Dual Core Processor T2080*_ 
• 1.73 GHz, Level 2 cache 1 MB, 533 MHz FSB

But now is Vostro series... U r getting c2d 800MHz FSB at the same price!!!!

Other brands shld reduce thier rate or else everyone would jump to DELL!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Intel® Pentium® _*Dual Core Processor T2080*_
> • 1.73 GHz, Level 2 cache 1 MB, 533 MHz FSB


That's also shocking. Earlier i didn't  noticed it

Friends still in confusion


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 13, 2007)

U can go blindly for DELL.... But thing u must decide is wat model and wat series and wat configuration u r going to buy!

If Look is the most imp. thing then u can go for HP! anyway for that u have to pay 8K more!!!

When cost comes .... It is DELL, Acer, HCL,......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

any one consider this one ??

HP DV 6560

C2D T7100 @ 2.0 GHz 667MHz 2MB L2
1 GB Dual Channel 667 MHz
160 GB SATA
Mobile G965 GMA X3100

*www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shoppin...t_code=RV153UA#ABA&tab=overview#defaultAnchor


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 13, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> U cant get HP for ur budget!!! Approx. Rates u c here!! It is 40 days back!! (Add Service charge and VAT) approx 4K
> 
> *s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk001.jpg
> *s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ent=Agk002.jpg
> ...


 
buddy no link is working, it gives a error tat page not found


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 13, 2007)

@chota cheeta

But wat is the price??? He is looking for laptops at 45K!! after extending his budget frm 40K!!!

Here are the links wat i thought of sharing!
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/Agk005.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/Agk004.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/Agk003.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/Agk001.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/Agk002.jpg

these r not latest price............

At that time dell inspiron 6400 is 46K!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> any one consider this one ??
> 
> HP DV 6560
> 
> ...


Confrigation looks gr8..but what is price??????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^

Some 39k + TAX !!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2007)

thats a good deal then.. 
but choto r u sure abt the price??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^

Some one bought it in our frnd circle... and told as this price... !!! dont know how true that is... anyway if possible for me on my way tomorrow would as a local HP show room may be...

!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 13, 2007)

yes..plz conform the prize.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe he wuld have bought it in US or..........

NO CHANCE!! EVEN DUAL CORE 1.73GHZand 1 GB RAM config LAPTOP = 48K here........


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> any one consider this one ??
> 
> HP DV 6560
> 
> ...



wow. is it for 39000 . Waiting....................


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 14, 2007)

it cant be man about 45 tleast but u should go for dell only


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 16, 2007)

What happened to you Choto Cheeta ??????????
Any update


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

Stuck Back at Home  .... Saturday now Sunday and today Rath Jatra


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

Confirm the price please


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 16, 2007)

yaaa  man  plzzz tell  me the price is it 39  k  man


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

will give it a try tomorrow if possible... as i said 3days of holiday stuck back home


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2007)

Any update as my friend is going to buy laptop 2maro


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

News from Kolkata is... it is available in that price !!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2007)

you mean for 39000 + Tax unbelievable

btw choto cheeta you are omnipresent


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

But they are not offering any gifts  as with many models 1 GB USB key or Good looking carry bag, and a USB mouse, or those are free  but not with this one !!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2007)

Does t matter  want laptop not gifts


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^

The guy who bought it was simply was walking of from the Shop because vendor refused to give any gift  though he bought it because called me from there to ask me, is it good or not... and my eyes lit up, man, what a deal he was just about to miss


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope we ll find the deal like this here in Nehru Place (Delhi)


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 19, 2007)

Still I couldn't beleive  

How come this possible same config. with c2d 1.73GHz is 57K and 2GHz is 39K    

Anyway the gift they give wuld be not more than 3K!

I think there would be any strings!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

*Report*

the model has some problem... 

T7100 is suppose to run at 1.8 GHz where as HP shows as 2.0 GHz... *www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2duo.htm !!! while on HP Lappy my frnd reported its running at 1.8 GHz !!!


----------

